# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Horoskopi seksual per femra dhe meshkuj

## sadiku

*MESHKUJT*

*Dashi*

Burrat Dash jane shume "reaktive": nuk duhet pritur shume per ti ndizur seksualisht! 
Deshira e tyre eshte qe te kenaqin femren: te mos e bejne te kenaqet eshte nje humbje e tyre, nje atentat kunder egoizmit te tyre. 
Mundet qe ata ti pershtaten dhe te luajne lojra te gjata, perkedhelje, fjale te embla vetem per te kenaqur ne menyre te kompletuar dhe totale femren, me te cilen bejne dashuri. 
Burrat e kesaj shenje duan seksin e shpejte, por nuk jane te terhequr nga femrat qe ju jipen shume shpejt. Kerkojne rrezikun, domethene sfiden dhe aventuren. 
Femra e deshiruar nga nje mashkull I kesaj shenje, duhet te jete e hedhur dhe sportive, por ketij trupi tonik duhet ti lere zona te buta, keshtu qe mashkulli Dash te mund te preke dhe te puthe. 
Si ta bejme per vete: veshje seksi, fantazi dhe te jesh shume trasgresive. 
Partnere ideale: Shigjetari

*Demi* 

Mashkulli I kesaj shenje I do gjerat tradicionale dhe seksi nuk ben perjashtim. Vendi I preferuar eshte nje krevat I madh dhe I forte, me jasteke te bute dhe nje guverte te ngrohte. 
Gjate kontaktit mos e shperqendroni: ndryshe mund te terbohet si nje . . . Dem I vertete! Per cdo ndalese duhet ne fakt te filloje nga fillimi per te krijuar te njejten atmosfere. Ne fantazite e tyre erotike, bashkojne kenaqesite e seksit me ate te tavolines. Nje femer qe ne nje menyre provokuese ha luleshtrydhe, lepin nje akullore, ose kafshon nje banane.
Femra e deshiruar nga ky mashkull, duhet shume e zgjarrte, konkrete dhe praktike. 
Si ta bejme per vete: nje darke e shijshme qe perfundon ne nje menyre shume te qete. 
Partnere ideale: Akrepi 

*Binjaket* 

Nje karakteristike tipike e mashkullit Binjak eshte imagjinimi I nje aventure perfekte seksuale, si zbulimin e nje personi misterioz dhe stimulus, ne nje grup njerezish te saponjohur gjate nje mbremjeje.
Vendi I tij ideal per te bere seks mund te jete nje dhome luksoze e nje hoteli, ne nje krevat te mbuluar me mendafsh, duke pire shampanje, duke folur dhe duke u afruar ngadale me nje temperature te duhur seksuale. Mashkulli I Binjakeve eshte I gatshem te jetoje nje eksperience erotike me cilendo femer qe terheq vemendjen dhe fantazine e tij. 
Femra ideale e deshiruar nga mashkulli Binjak, duhet te jete elegante, me nje prezence te mire dhe shume komunikuese. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Nje shije miks fantazie, elegance e perzier me pak luks, do ta beje lehtesisht te humbe mendjen pas jush. 
Partneri Ideal: Peshorja 

*Gaforrja* 

Eshte e ditur qe meshkujt e Gaforres kane shume fantazi gjate aktit seksual. Krijmtaria e tyre manifestohet ne menyre spontane kur gjejne nje partner me nje sens te  lojes ne seks.
Atmosfera e preferuar eshte ajo me drite te vrare. Ne qofte nuk mund te kene nje dhome romantike kerkojne te kunderten: nje vend te hapur, te izoluar, te shkrete dhe afer ujit. Sigurisht duan te jene te sigurt qe askush nuk po I sheh, sepse nuk duan te jene te ruajtur nderkohe qe bejne seks. Meshkujt Gaforre I kundershtojne stripet (zhveshjet), por konsiderojne me eksitues nje gjoks qe shihet nepermjet nje dekolteje, ose nje trup qe shihet nepermjet nje veshje te lagur. 
Femra ideale per mashkull Gaforre, eshte femerore dhe me gjoks te madh, te ciles I pelqen te puthe dhe te lepije. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Nje parfum I vecante I kombinuar me nje komplet te brendshmesh seksi, qe shihet paksa nga nje dekolte, ose nga pantallonat me bel te shkurter. 
Partneri ideal: Peshqit 

*Luani* 

Mashkulli Luan adhuron anen misterioze te partnerit te tij. Shume prej tyre imagjinojne nje femer me nje maske qe ju mbulon fytyren dhe qe nuk ju thote asnje fjale, vetem puthje dhe perkedhje me pasion. 
Meshkujt e kesaj shenje nuk kane problem te marrin rolin kryesor ne raportin seksual me femren. Ne te njejten kohe nuk kane problem te luajne rolin e "luanit tekanjoz" qe I pelqen ta perkedhelin, ta mbulojne me perkujdesi (sigurisht nga femra qe do), si nje mbret I vertete. Mashkull Luan enderron vazhdimisht te beje seks me 2 femra. 
Femra ideale per nje mashkull Luan, ka floke te gjate dhe pak te eger, gjoks te forte dhe te formuar mire. 
Si ta bejme per vete: menyra me e mire eshte te jesh e gatshme per te bere eksperimente ne seks, duke e kombinuar me embelsi dhe perkedheli ne momentin e raportit fizik. 
Partneri ideal: Akrepi 

*Virgjeresha* 

Mashkulli Virgjeresh I pelqen te zhvishet me shpejtesi dhe te ndjeje kontaktin e trupit tij lakuriq me ate te partnerit. Eshte mire qe ky trup te jete I lare mire, I parfumuar, me thonj te trajtuar mire dhe keshtu ne vazhdim deri ne pjeset me intime te trupit. Parfumet qe jane me te preferueshme jane: naturale, ekologjike e alternative 
E adhuron te ndjehet I qete per te studiuar trupin e partneres, vecanerisht pikat me nje sensibilitet me te larte erogjen, ne menyre qe te mund ti lepije dhe ti preke me mjeshteri, duke arritur ti jape partneres kenaqesi te madhe. Adhuron te mbylle syte, ne ekstaze, ndersa ajo kujdeset per organet e tij gjenitale, me duar, gjuhe dhe goje. 
Femra ideale per mashkullin Virgjeresh, ka nje fizik te gjate, me gjinj te vegjel dhe me te ndenjura te forta. Eshte e paster dhe e disponueshme. 
Si ta bejme per vete: duke e zhytur ne nje dhome e profumuar me essence naturale, e ndricuar nga nje drite e mbytur dhe ne fund duke e perkedhelur me nje masazh sensual. 
Partneri ideal: Demi 

*Peshorja* 

Mashkullit te Peshores i pelqen shume te dale dhe te argetohet, perfshi edhe seksin. Shpesh dashurohen me femra shume te bukura, duke perjashtuar rastet kur gjejne nje nivel kulturor dhe intellektual me te ulet se e tija. Ne fakt nje Peshore largohet nga injoranca dhe budallalleku. 
Vleresojne finesen dhe kujdesin mbi detajet. Adhurojne grate qe veshin te brendeshme seksi, si per shembull kemisha. Nuk eshte e rralle qe preferojne te jene te lidhur ne shtrat dhe te masazhohen nga partneri, duke lene qe te jete femra ajo qe drejton lojen sipas deshirave te saj 
Femra ideale per mashkullin e Peshores: eshte e bukur, fisnike, elegante. Jane te djegura ato qe nuk kane kujdes per veten e tyre dhe per detajet. 
Si ta bejme per vete: me nje dialog inteligjent dhe me nje veshje te brendeshme mendafshi ngacmohet fantasia e tij. 
Partneri ideal: Ujori 

*Akrepi* 

Mashkulli Akrep eshte I karakterizuar nga nje sensualitet I madh. Nuk eshte e lehte te eksitosh nje mashkull Akrep, sepse fantazia e tyre erotike dhe zotesia e tyre, i bejne qe te kene shije shume te veshtira dhe jo te jehte per ti cuditur. 
Kjo shenje ben pjese tek ata qe e duan pak seksin oral. Nuk jane ne kundershtim, por mendojne qe seksi oral nuk te con ne nje kenaqesi totale, ne maksimum e konsiderojne antipaste e shijshme. Akrepet kane zakonisht nje vetekontroll shume te mire, por jo per seksin. Kur kane deshire te bejne dashuri, e duan menjehere dhe pa hezitim, dhe ja dalin. 
Femra ideale per mashkullin Akrep eshte shume pasionante, instiktive dhe me nje vel misteri dhe sekreti 
Si ta bejme per vete: nje menyre shume e mire eshte te tregohet nje lloj mos interesimi dhe shikime te shpejte dhe me nenkuptime do e bejne te heqe mendjen per ju. 
Partneri ideal: Luani 

*Shigjetari* 

Mashkulli Shigjetar nuk ka nevoje te demostroje teknika te vecanta per te bere per vete nje femer, sepse sharmi I tij ben qe femrat te dashurohen pas tij. Eshte ne kerkim te nje femre qe te hidhet ne raport me deshire dhe gezim. E zonja ta provokoje me fjale dhe gjeste te dukshme dhe te kuptueshme. 
Zakonisht kane shume orgazma dhe nuk pretendojne qe partneri te kete te njejtat kerkesa ne faktin e sasise, por bezdisen nga nje femer qe ka veshtiresi te arrije ne orgazen per aresye "morali". 
Femra ideale per mashkullin Shigjetar: nuk ka karekteristika te vecanta persa I perket karakteristikave fizike, kryesorja eshte te kene sens humori dhe ndjenjen e aventures dhe te jene te gezueshme dhe optimiste. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Nje mbremje argetuese, me disa batuta pikante dhe jo pa shije dhe pastaj Papritur 15 minuta erotike e kurorzuar me nje orgazem. 
Partneri ideal: Dashi 

*Bricjapi*

Mashkulli Bricjap arrin zakonisht suksesin dhe kenaqesine sentimentale me vone se shenjat e tjera. Kane shpesh nje terheqje me te madhe me kalimin e viteve, qe u jep atyre nje vetebesim me te madh. 
Meshkujt Bricjape e duan seksin dhe mesojne shpejt te kenaqin nje femer, por per ti eksituar ata nuk mjafton te shohin vetem nje nudo (lakuriqesi). Domethene nuk eshte e lehte te kenaqesh kerkesat e tyre shume "pretenduese". Per femrat qe ja arrijne, vleresimi I duhur do ju jepet, ne format e nje perkujdesi me shume respect. 
Femra ideale per mashkullin Bricjap: ka formen e nje dardhe, me te ndenjura te medha e bust delikat, mban te brendeshme seksi dhe trukohet shume mire. 
Si ta bejme per vete: ne nje dhome te ngrohte dhe mikepritese, te parfumuar me aroma egzotike, nje krevat I madh dhe 2 gota me vere te bardhe te vjeter. 
Partneri ideal: Shigjetari 

*Ujori* 

Mashkulli Ujor eshte I dashuruar pas temperaturave te ngrohta. Edhe per te praktikuar seksin, eshte I dhene per ta imagjinuar ne nje plash egzotik ose ne nje dhome hoteli te ngrohur mire. Ne qofte se klima eshte e ftohte, atehere Ujori do te jete I ftohte edhe ne raportin seksual. 
Meshkujt Ujore kane nje vleresim shume te madh te kapacitetit te tyre seksual. Ju pelqen te flirtojne, por nuk do jene te rralle rastet qe do hezitojne ne momentin per te treguar konkretisht perzierjen e tyre. Jane tipa sportive dhe prandaj nje nate e gjate me raporte te shpeshta nuk I frikeson. Por kjo ndodh vetem kur ndizet shkendija e duhur. 
Femra ideale per mashkullin Ujor duhet te vleresoje menyren e tyre te te berit seks, ne menyre te qete dhe me veprimet e para shume delicate. Do te vleresohen shume edhe komplimentet. Vleresohen gjithashtu te brendeshme seksi, kurse truku eshte nje detaj I parendesishem. 
Si ti bejme per vete: bejeni per vete ne menyre graduale, pa qene shume agresive, duhet te jepeni ne momenti e duhur dhe perdorni komplimente te kendeshme. 
Partneri ideal: Binjaket 

*Peshqit* 

asgje nuk eshte e lehte me meshkujt e kesaj shenje, sepse kane gjithmone nje natyre te dyfishte qe I ben te veshtire. 
Peshqit jane te cmendur pas muzikes, e cila I shtyn te levizin ne menyre shume sensuale. Adhurojne te arrijne orgazmen si nje ritem muzikor. Ne qofte se doni nje raport pasional dhe jo romantik, ju duhet muzika rok ose simfonike dhe jo ajo soft. Meshkujt e kesaj shenje e kuptojne shume mire cfare do nje femer dhe dine ta mahnitin me zotesi. 
Femra ideale e mashkullit Peshk ka fantazi, eshte femerore dhe nuk ka frike te marre inisiativen ne momentin e duhur, faktikisht ne seks duhet te dije te drejtoje lojen. 
Si ta bejme per vete: ne qofte se doni ta habisni duhet te visheni ne menyre shume femerore dhe sensuale. Per te kompletuar taktiken, duhet te trukoheni paksa dhe te keni shume sharm. 
Partneri ideal: Dashi

*FEMRAT*

*Dashi* 

Femrat e Dashit jane shume pasionante dhe ju pelqen te lozin, preferojne te zgjasin kohet. Jane shume te ngjashme me meshkujt e shenjes se tyre, ne lidhje me deshiren per te kenaqur partnerin gjate raportit. 
Kerkojne meshkuj, me te cilet mund te jetojne momente aventure, nuk ka rendesi kush jane, eshte e rendesishme vetem qe ai te mos lodhet asnjehere dhe te jete I gatshem per ta kenaqur kur ajo ka deshire, sepse ne qofte se femra Dash ka deshire per te bere seks, nuk ka asgje qe mund ta ndaloje. 
Nuk ka rendesi ku: ne kuzhine, ne zyre, ne diskoteke. Drejtuesi I seksit, Marsi, nuk ka durim ne lidhje me seksin, perkundrazi sa me shpesh e bejne ne vende te rrezikshme ku mund te zbulohen, aq me eksituese eshte per to. 
Femra Dash terhiqet nga meshkuj sportive: te fuqishem fizikisht dhe me nje karakter te forte. 
Si ta bejme per vete: nje trup I bukur, karakter te vendosur dhe fantazi erotike. 
Partneri ideal: Shigjetari

*Demi* 

Femra Dem eshte nje tip Spartan, qe ne qofte se ka deshira nuk frenohet per tia bere te qarte partnerit. I pelqen te eksperimentoje lojra erotike qe perfshijne ushqimin, mundesisht duke e shperndare mbi trupi e saj. 
Takimi seksual duhet te kryet ne menyre shume intensive dhe gati e eger, sepse femra Dem urren ritmet e ngadalta. Tensioni duhet te ngrihet e te rritet, por jo teper shpejt, eshte e nevojshme koha e duhur per te arritur ne orgazme. Duke pare dashurine per ushqimin, eshte e zakonshme qe te filloje te haje dicka te shijshme pasi ka bere seks te pelqyeshem. Ne qofte se ndjehen mire ne ambient, femrat Dem jane te dashura shume te mira. 
Mashkulli I deshiruar: duhet te jete I forte dhe sportiv dhe te tregohet aktiv gjate raportit seksual 
Si ta bejme per vete: batuta te shpejta, buzeqeshje e shkelqyer dhe nje rezistence e madhe fizike. 
Partneri ideal: Virgjeresha 

*Binjaket* 

Femrat Binjake presin nje ekstaze te pabesueshme nga raporti seksual, por shpesh mbeten te zhgenjyera, per shkak te pretendimit qe u jep shenja e tyre. E adhurojne te marrin dhurata te mrekullueshme nga meshkujt e tyre. 
Ne shtrat nuk I duan veprimet intense e pasionale, ne fakt preferojne perkedheljet ne pikat e duhura dhe pozicionet klasike (nuk ka rendesi nese ato jane poshte apo lart). Femrat Binjake shpesh jane biseksuale, duke qene se shpesh jane shume kurioze per te njohur seksin me nje femer tjeter.
Mashkulli ideal I deshiruar nga femra Binjake: duhet te jete ne mireqenie, I kujdesshem dhe I rafinuar. Duhet te dije ta beje te argetohet dhe duhet te jete shume I komunikueshem. 
Si ta bejme per vete: nje veprim origjinal dhe I kendshem, nje week-end shume luksuoz, me shume dhurata dhe me nje shishe shampanje ne nje atmosfere shume intime. 
Partneri ideal: Peshorja 

*Gaforrja* 

Femrat Gaforre jane disa persona qe ju pelqejne te shkojne ne shtrat me partnere te panjohur. Jane tradicionaliste ne shume aspekte: ju pelqen te mos shprehen, ndjekin nje menyre tradicionale te berit per vete meshkujt dhe nuk ju pelqen tradhetia. 
Per to mashkulli mbetet figura dominuese ne seks, I zoti per ti shtrenguar dhe perqafuar ne menyre te vendosur, gati sa per ti bere te ndjejne nje dhimbje te lehte nga shtrengimi. Femrat Gaforre ju pelqejne puthjet pasionante, me shume tek gjoksi, qafa e tek duart. Kane nje ritem te ngadalte per te arritur ne orgazem, e cila mund te vazhdoje shume gjate. 
Femrat Gaforre jane eksituese dhe terhiqen nga meshkujt me nje shikim romantik dhe nje trup perfekt, adhurojne mbi te gjitha te ndenjura te formuara mire, nje gjoks te forte dhe muskuloz. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Nje ftese romantike, nje kembim shikimesh dhe duke arritur ne piken e duhur, nje raport seksual I fuqishem dhe I vendosur. 
Partneri ideal: Peshqit 

*Luani* 

Femrat Luan adhurojne kercimin, ju pelqen te veshin veshje seksi, qe vene ne dukje trupat e tyre. Gjate ketyre kercimeve, vene re prene e tyre dhe fillojne ta provokojne. Pasi ja arrijne qellimit, seksi shprehet me mire ne nje dhome luksoze, e kendeshme, komode dhe jo ne ambient te hapur, ose ne situatazione te parehatshme. 
Femrat Luan eksitohen shume shpejt, perpara nje penisi me permasa te medha, te cilin e vleresojne si nje symbol te dukshem te forces virile. Bejne seks ne menyre pasionante me nje ritem intens e gati te dhunshem, por ne te njejten kohe ju pelqejne dhe lojrat fillestare. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Luan: eshte I forte dhe I formuar nga nje penis me permasa mbi mesataren. 
Si ta bejme per vete: nje ftese per pushime ne Karaibe, per te kercyer nen ritmin latino amrikan, e ndjekur nga mbremje te zgjarrta. 
Partneri ideal: Dashi 

*Virgjeresha* 

Femra Virgjereshe adhuron kontaktin fizik: nuk ngurrojne te kerkojne te masazhohen me vajrat e tyre te parfumuara, te cilat i mbajne ne komodine gati per rastin. 
Mund te behen te dashura shume te vlefshme, mjafton qe mashkulli te jete nje mesues I mire, nje mashkull I zoti te zgjoje tek ato deshiren per te eksperimentuar te gjitha pozicionet e mundeshme. Vihet re qe jane shume te deshiruara per te mesuar dhe per te treguar ate qe dine te bejene. Ju pejqen, kur meshkujt hyjne ne dhomen e gjumit akoma te lagur pas dushit, keshtu qe ato mund ta thajne me sensualitet. Shumica e femrave Virgjeresha nuk ju pelqejne te brendeshmet luksuoze, por preferojne lukun praktik. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Virgjereshe: eshte nje ekspert I fillimit te raportit, I zoti ne perkedheljet dhe ne masazhet. Eshte e domosdoshme qe mashkulli te dije te bashkebisedoje dhe ta mbaje te zgjarrte nje diskutim. 
Si ta bejme per vete: duke masazhuar trupin e saj per shume kohe, duke filluar nga kembet dhe duke arritur ne zonat me intime. 
Partneri ideal: Bricjapi 

*Peshorja* 

Femrat Peshore njohin shume mire artin e te berit te bukura dhe terheqese. Ne vend te praktikes se seksit preferojne admirimin. l'ammirazione. 
n.q.s nje mashkull I arrin, ai duhet te tregohet aktiv dhe te marre iniciativen, sepse sapo te aktivizohet eksitimi I tyre seksual, pritet nje sjellje "mashkullore" nga ana e partnerit. Sigurisht, per te terhequr vemendjen e Peshores, ai duhet edhe te tregoje qe eshte inteligjent, sepse kjo eshte karakteristika kryesore qe femrat e kesaj shenje vene ne vend te pare. Rralle nje Peshore mund te kete nje raport me nje mashkull poshte nivelit te saj intelektual 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Peshore eshte: terheqes, inteligjent dhe elegant. Eshte I zoti te mbaje diskutime te veshtira dhe te jete "mashkull" kur arrihet ne fazen e raportit. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Femrat Peshore mund te behen per vete me artin e te folurit. Nje diskutim inteligjent ka me shume pushtet se sa nje fizik I ndertuar mire. Adhurojne perkedhelite dhe lojrat e gjata erotike. 
Partneri ideal: Binjaket 

*Akrepi* 

Femra Akrep nuk I pelqen pavendosmeria dhe ne qofte se dergon sinjale te qarta "pranimi" nuk duhet ezituar. Eshte ajo qe drejton lojen edhe pse preferon rolin e prese. 
Femrat Akrep jane seksualisht shume aktive. Me deshiren e mire per te qene besnike, por nuk ngurrojne te gjejne kenaqesi tek nje mashkull tjeter, ne qofte se partneri I tyre nuk I kenaq kerkesat e tyre seksuale dhe ne qofte se jane te pakenaqura nga raporti martesor. Ne nivelin e fatazise erotike, te lidhesh partnerin ka nje pushtet te madh ne eksitimin e femres Akrep. Nje menyre e te berit dashuri, qe shume femra Akrep e praktikojne, eshte ajo e vrullshme dhe gati te pazhveshur, vetem duke liruar pikat e duhura. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Akrep eshte: tradicionalist dhe gjithmone gati per te kenaqur fantazite e saj erotike. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Bejeni te kuptoje qe e deshironi dhe qe jeni nje mashkull besnik e me vlera tradicionale. 
Partneri ideal: Gaforrja 

*Shigjetari* 

Femrat e kesaj shenje, per zgjedhje te tyre, mrekullohen per faktin qe disa femra nuk jane ne gjendje te arrijne orgazmen. Shigjetaret jane tipa aventuriere, te cileve ju pelqen te udhetojne dhe shume shpesh jetojne histori erotike gjate udhetimeve te tyre. 
Sidoqofte nuk jane femra qe u pelqen te flirtojne, ndryshe nga cmund te mendohet. Shume shpesh enderrojne qe relacioni I tyre qe po jetojne te trasformohet ne nje relacion fiks, te gjate dhe serioz. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Shigjetar, eshte nje person argetues, dinamike dhe aventurier. Nuk duhet te jete nje person I merzitshem, ndryshe nuk ka shpresa. 
Si ta bejme per vete: Femrat Shigjetar jane te terhequra nga trupa me fizik te formuar dhe sportive, jo domosdoshmerisht muskuloz. Me e rendesishme eshte, per ti bere per vete, fakti te te qenit pozitiv dhe te qeshur. 
Partneri ideal: Ujori 

*Bricjapi* 

Femrat Bricjap behen shume te bukura ne moshe te pjekur. Edhe raporti I tyre me seksin permiresohet me kohen. Shume prej tyre kur jane te reja nuk arrijne orgazmen ose e arrijne me veshtiresi. Me eksperience behen ne fakt shume te zonjat dhe shijojne seksin shume mire. 
Ju pelqejne fillimit e qeta me prekje shume konkrete te gjoksit (perkedheli edhe tek veshet), me nje rritje graduale te ritmit dhe te levizjeve deri ne arritjen e orgazmes. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren e Bricjapit: duhet te jete diellor dhe brilant, I zoti ta mbaje varur , por edhe gati per tu dhene ne momentin e duhur. 
Si ta bejme per vete: te keni fantazi! Merzitja eshte armiku me I madh per femrat e Bricjapit. Kerkoni ti propozoni gjithmone eksperienca te reja edhe ne seks. 
Partneri ideal: Shigjetari 

*Ujori* 

Femrat Ujor, kane shpesh shume endrra erotike, por jane te turpshme per te arritur ti bejne realitet. Per shembull, mund te imagjinojne te bejne seks ne nje ashensor, por ne realitet nuk do te kishin kurre kurajon. 
Keto femra I duan lojrat fillestare erotike me nje partner qe te tregohet I zoti per ti ndezura" , me prekje delicate, te duarve dhe te gojes, mbi trupin e saj. Pa problem ato mund te zgjaten ne keto aspekte erotike per me shume se nje ore dhe me vone ta lene veten te rrjedhin ne nje orgazem intense.
Mashkulli ideal per femren Ujor: duhet te kete stil dhe elegance. E rendesishme te jete I disponueshem per komunikim dhe nje ane kulturore te mire, pastaj ne qofte se jeni te zote edhe ne sport cdo gje eshte ne rregull, ajo eshte e juaja 
Si ta bejme per vete: Femrat Ujor terhiqen nga meshkuj sportive dhe intelektuale, qe e ben te humbi mendjen per nje mashkull. 
Partneri ideal: Binjaket 

*Peshqit* 

Femrat Peshq mahnitin meshkujt dhe flirtojne me ta, kane shpesh veshje seksi dhe sensuale, qe nxjerrin ne pah me shume maturi bukurine e tyre. Kane talent per te kenaqur dhe per ta ndjere partnerin. 
Nuk eshte e veshtire qe meshkujt te ndjehen mire me to. Femra Peshk ka shpesh pasione per lojra te vecante erotike: te zhvishet nen driten e nje qiriu, ti perkedhelin gjoksin me nje lule, ti derdhen mbi gjoks disa pika vere dhe pastaj partneri ta lepije me passion. Ne fund te ketyre lojrave do ti pelqenin qe ta merrnin me force dhe deshire. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren Peshk eshte: nje professor ne Artin e seksit, me shume fantazi dhe I formuar mire, I zoti ta beje te kaloje nete te zgjarrta. 
Si ta bejme per vete: duke e intriguar me embelsi e fantazi dhe duke I treguar te gjithe forcen fizike ne raportin seksual! 
Partneri ideal: Gaforrja

----------


## Apollyon

> Demi 
> 
> Mashkulli I kesaj shenje I do gjerat tradicionale dhe seksi nuk ben perjashtim. Vendi I preferuar eshte nje krevat I madh dhe I forte, me jasteke te bute dhe nje guverte te ngrohte. 
> Gjate kontaktit mos e shperqendroni: ndryshe mund te terbohet si nje . . . Dem I vertete! Per cdo ndalese duhet ne fakt te filloje nga fillimi per te krijuar te njejten atmosfere. Ne fantazite e tyre erotike, bashkojne kenaqesite e seksit me ate te tavolines. Nje femer qe ne nje menyre provokuese ha luleshtrydhe, lepin nje akullore, ose kafshon nje banane.
> Femra e deshiruar nga ky mashkull, duhet shume e zgjarrte, konkrete dhe praktike. 
> Si ta bejme per vete: nje darke e shijshme qe perfundon ne nje menyre shume te qete. 
> Partnere ideale: Akrepi



Te beje nje hap perpara ajo qe eshte shenje e Akrepit.  :perqeshje: 

ps: i kemi lexu 100 her kto!

----------


## xfiles

> *MESHKUJT*
> 
> *Dashi*
> 
> Burrat Dash jane shume "reaktive": nuk duhet pritur shume per ti ndizur seksualisht! 
> Deshira e tyre eshte qe te kenaqin femren: te mos e bejne te kenaqet eshte nje humbje e tyre, nje atentat kunder egoizmit te tyre. 
> Mundet qe ata ti pershtaten dhe te luajne lojra te gjata, perkedhelje, fjale te embla vetem per te kenaqur ne menyre te kompletuar dhe totale femren, me te cilen bejne dashuri. 
> Burrat e kesaj shenje duan seksin e shpejte, por nuk jane te terhequr nga femrat qe ju jipen shume shpejt. Kerkojne rrezikun, domethene sfiden dhe aventuren. 
> Femra e deshiruar nga nje mashkull I kesaj shenje, duhet te jete e hedhur dhe sportive, por ketij trupi tonik duhet ti lere zona te buta, keshtu qe mashkulli Dash te mund te preke dhe te puthe. 
> ...


pikes i ka rene  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Clauss

meshkujt gaforre. partenerja ideale ne seks :perqeshje: eshk. partnerja idela per dashuri: akrepi.

dhe yjet rekomandojne treshe. cilet jemi ne tu vemi kondra? e? e?

----------


## land

wow lol,une nuk besoj fare tek roskopi,por duhet te shtoj,qe hyra kot tek kjo teme,dhe pashe per kuriozitet shenjen time(virgjeresha)dhe per cudi thuhet se pratnerja i deale femer eshte demi.hahahahahahaha nje mashkull virgjereshe dhe nje femer dem.
dhe ne realitet ne fakt partnerja ime eshte e shenjes se demit.

ps.me rezulton se pershkrimi i te dy shenjave eshte teper i sakte,sa e çuditshme!!!

----------


## Nyx

> Akrepi 
> 
> Femra Akrep nuk I pelqen pavendosmeria dhe ne qofte se dergon sinjale te qarta "pranimi" nuk duhet ezituar. Eshte ajo qe drejton lojen edhe pse preferon rolin e prese. 
> Femrat Akrep jane seksualisht shume aktive. Me deshiren e mire per te qene besnike, por nuk ngurrojne te gjejne kenaqesi tek nje mashkull tjeter, ne qofte se partneri I tyre nuk I kenaq kerkesat e tyre seksuale dhe ne qofte se jane te pakenaqura nga raporti martesor. Ne nivelin e fatazise erotike, te lidhesh partnerin ka nje pushtet te madh ne eksitimin e femres Akrep. Nje menyre e te berit dashuri, qe shume femra Akrep e praktikojne, eshte ajo e vrullshme dhe gati te pazhveshur, vetem duke liruar pikat e duhura. 
> Mashkulli ideal per femren Akrep eshte: tradicionalist dhe gjithmone gati per te kenaqur fantazite e saj erotike. 
> Si ta bejme per vete: Bejeni te kuptoje qe e deshironi dhe qe jeni nje mashkull besnik e me vlera tradicionale. 
> Partneri ideal: Gaforrja



Ca ja paskeni fut kot juve, kush ju paska genjyer kaq shum xhanem he?! Gaforret jan qullsa mer :perqeshje: 
Sa per drejtimin e lojes dhe besnikerine u jap te drejte deri diku.

----------


## Blue_sky

> *MESHKUJT*
> *Demi* 
> 
> Partnere ideale: Akrepi


O Nyx, kam qeshur me lot per punen e gaforres. Shiko opcionin e mesiperm me mire  :ngerdheshje:  Hahahaha!

----------


## Nyx

Bluje po nuk eshte opsion mi goc, eshte ... demi, demi ose demi, ahhh po mos harroj te them edhe demi. C'ti bej se jemi icik stubborn qe te dy, po nejse gjera qe rregullohen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Qyqa, pashe nje "sadik" ne ate citimin tim dhe zgurdullova syte se mos bera ndonje gafe te tipit"Akrep-Sadik"  :ngerdheshje:  por paska qene emri i postuesit.

Ou, Akrep-Dem dhe andej? Bravo-bravo  :ngerdheshje:  Zgjedhje e mençur!

----------


## Nyx

Pakez me vones po e kape qe Dik-u :ngerdheshje:  eshte ky qe ka hapur temen.
Epo te zgjedhesh eshte kollaj, po puna eshte te besh ate te duhuren. Behej edhe "andej" akrep-dem, po ngelej nje andej nje kendej, nuk puqeshim :shkelje syri:  me kohe e me vend

----------


## beni33

un hura  kot  ne ket  tem  por  ja  keni qelluar  tek un  un jam   dash   ne  horoskop  edhe  sahhahahaaahah

----------


## donna76

Bricjapi 

Femrat Bricjap behen shume te bukura ne moshe te pjekur. Edhe raporti I tyre me seksin permiresohet me kohen. Shume prej tyre kur jane te reja nuk arrijne orgazmen ose e arrijne me veshtiresi. Me eksperience behen ne fakt shume te zonjat dhe shijojne seksin shume mire. 
Ju pelqejne fillimit e qeta me prekje shume konkrete te gjoksit (perkedheli edhe tek veshet), me nje rritje graduale te ritmit dhe te levizjeve deri ne arritjen e orgazmes. 
Mashkulli ideal per femren e Bricjapit: duhet te jete diellor dhe brilant, I zoti ta mbaje varur , por edhe gati per tu dhene ne momentin e duhur. 
Si ta bejme per vete: te keni fantazi! Merzitja eshte armiku me I madh per femrat e Bricjapit. Kerkoni ti propozoni gjithmone eksperienca te reja edhe ne seks. 
Partneri ideal: Shigjetari 

sa te drejte e paska pas ky  :Lulja3:

----------


## milanistja_el

> *Shigjetari* 
> Femrat e kesaj shenje, per zgjedhje te tyre, mrekullohen per faktin qe disa femra nuk jane ne gjendje te arrijne orgazmen. *Shigjetaret jane tipa aventuriere, te cileve ju pelqen te udhetojne* dhe shume shpesh jetojne histori erotike gjate udhetimeve te tyre. 
> *Sidoqofte nuk jane femra qe u pelqen te flirtojne, ndryshe nga cmund te mendohet. Shume shpesh enderrojne qe relacioni I tyre qe po jetojne te trasformohet ne nje relacion fiks, te gjate dhe serioz.* 
> Mashkulli ideal per femren Shigjetar, eshte nje person argetues, dinamike dhe aventurier. Nuk duhet te jete nje person I merzitshem, ndryshe nuk ka shpresa. 
> Si ta bejme per vete: Femrat Shigjetar jane te terhequra nga trupa me fizik te formuar dhe sportive, jo domosdoshmerisht muskuloz. Me e rendesishme eshte, per ti bere per vete, fakti te te qenit pozitiv dhe te qeshur. 
> Partneri ideal: *Ujori*


*S'ka gjet gja po hajt ma po i bajme qejfin deri ne nje fare pike* 




> *Ujori* 
> 
> Mashkulli Ujor eshte I dashuruar pas temperaturave te ngrohta. Edhe per te praktikuar seksin, eshte I dhene per ta imagjinuar ne nje plash egzotik ose ne nje dhome hoteli te ngrohur mire. Ne qofte se klima eshte e ftohte, atehere Ujori do te jete I ftohte edhe ne raportin seksual. 
> Meshkujt Ujore kane nje vleresim shume te madh te kapacitetit te tyre seksual. Ju pelqen te flirtojne, por nuk do jene te rralle rastet qe do hezitojne ne momentin per te treguar konkretisht perzierjen e tyre. Jane tipa sportive dhe prandaj nje nate e gjate me raporte te shpeshta nuk I frikeson. Por kjo ndodh vetem kur ndizet shkendija e duhur. 
> Femra ideale per mashkullin Ujor duhet te vleresoje menyren e tyre te te berit seks, ne menyre te qete dhe me veprimet e para shume delicate. Do te vleresohen shume edhe komplimentet. Vleresohen gjithashtu te brendeshme seksi, kurse truku eshte nje detaj I parendesishem. 
> Si ti bejme per vete: bejeni per vete ne menyre graduale, pa qene shume agresive, duhet te jepeni ne momenti e duhur dhe perdorni komplimente te kendeshme. 
> Partneri ideal: *Binjaket*


*Ketu eshte me te futme, si mer une te kem mashkull ideal Ujori dhe mashkulli Ujor te kete femer ideale Binjaket, pffffff s'quhet kshu vetem nga nje ane, i bejini reciproke gjanat o mos i bani fare*

----------


## suada dr

[


*Gaforrja* 

Femrat Gaforre jane disa persona qe ju pelqejne te shkojne ne shtrat me partnere te panjohur.

eshte e kunderta lal, e ke perkthy gabim, se na habite. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Meqe jam mashkull Dash, a ka ndonje femer Shigjetare (se sipas horoskopit jemi bere per njeri tjetrin dhe ne çift, jo vetem seks  :shkelje syri: ).
Po pati ndonje le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone  :ngerdheshje: .

Nje gje nuk po kuptoja une,
nese per mashkullin Dash, ta marrim si shembull, femra ideale duhet te jete shigjetar, atehere pse per femren shigjetar ideali te mos jete dash? I bie te mos jesh ideali i idealit, dmth qe nuk ka vlere fare.
Jam ne dileme , femer shigjetari qe eshte ideale per mua, apo femer luani per te cilen jam une ideal? Te jesh a te mos jesh, kjo eshte çeshtja.

----------


## Apollyon

> [
> 
> 
> *Gaforrja* 
> 
> Femrat Gaforre jane disa persona qe ju pelqejne te shkojne ne shtrat me partnere te panjohur.
> 
> eshte e kunderta lal, e ke perkthy gabim, se na habite.


A bejm gjoja sikur nuk njihemi?

 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## milanistja_el

> Meqe jam mashkull Dash, a ka ndonje femer Shigjetare (se sipas horoskopit jemi bere per njeri tjetrin dhe ne çift, jo vetem seks ).
> Po pati ndonje le te flase tani ose te heshte pergjithmone .
> 
> Nje gje nuk po kuptoja une,
> nese per mashkullin Dash, ta marrim si shembull, femra ideale duhet te jete shigjetar, atehere pse per femren shigjetar ideali te mos jete dash? I bie te mos jesh ideali i idealit, dmth qe nuk ka vlere fare.
> Jam ne dileme , femer shigjetari qe eshte ideale per mua, apo femer luani per te cilen jam une ideal? Te jesh a te mos jesh, kjo eshte çeshtja.


hahahahaha dhe ti problemin tim paske  :perqeshje:  Femer shigjetare jam une, hmmmm qenkam ideale dhe per dashin thua????

Po une ke te zgjedh... dashin apo ujorin, xfiles ke thua ti re  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> hahahahaha dhe ti problemin tim paske  Femer shigjetare jam une, hmmmm qenkam ideale dhe per dashin thua????
> 
> Po une ke te zgjedh... dashin apo ujorin, xfiles ke thua ti re


une them dashin, kam nje shok dash, sa i mire qe eshte  :ngerdheshje: ....

----------


## milanistja_el

> une them dashin, kam nje shok dash, sa i mire qe eshte ....


hahahahaha ash  noi mall i mire re se duhet nje i mire ne mes  :perqeshje:  Na e prezanto, se mos do kpuce ti se s'kemi marre rrogen akoma apo do presesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> hahahahaha ash  noi mall i mire re se duhet nje i mire ne mes  Na e prezanto, se mos do kpuce ti se s'kemi marre rrogen akoma apo do presesh


e njoh si veten time, po nuk dua kepuce une jo, me mjafton qe shoku im te jete i lumtur  :buzeqeshje: .

BTW, paske vendndodhje interesante, mes dashurise dhe indiferences, dy te kunderta ekstreme , me mire te jesh ne mes, zone neutrale  :buzeqeshje: .

----------

